# Cake or Pie?



## SOE777 (Sep 20, 2007)

Cake or Pie? I had some what of an "argument" with some freinds over this....sad, I know....I'm a cake guy myself. What do you guys prefer? Ice cream cake ftw


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 20, 2007)

pie


----------



## bostjan (Sep 20, 2007)

In the winter - chocolate pie.

In the spring - apple pie.

In the summer - key lime pie.

In the fall - pumpkin pie.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 20, 2007)

Cake.


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm a cake man. My makes this stuff called Ho-Ho cake that is supreme. Black Forest cake is also deemed true. German chocolate cake is also true.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 20, 2007)

Cheese cake.


Tons of it.


----------



## cadenhead (Sep 20, 2007)

I loves me some good ole pumpkin pie in the fall too.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 20, 2007)

Cake. 
Ice Cream Cake.

It's all good. 

Havent ever really liked pies.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 20, 2007)

If we're not counting cheese cake (because it hardly has any cake-like properties other than shape), then pie. I just made apple pie last week and it was THE BEST thing ever. I don't think anything is better than a good apple pie. omg.

now i want pie. and cheesecake. Prior to making pie, i had a big ass cheesecake in my freezer and ate a slice of it every day for like two weeks. I lost weight too.  lol

oh yeah. and ice cream cake is for your 8th birthday at Chucky Cheese.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 20, 2007)

Pie.

Banana Cream, Pumpkin, Lemon Cream, or Blueberry.


----------



## Naren (Sep 20, 2007)

That's a hard question because among my favorite desserts, some of my absolute favorites are: cheesecake, pumpkin pie, chocolate mocha raspberry cake, keylime pie, and so on.

I think in general I prefer cake (since cheesecake may be my favorite dessert), but I'm a keylime pie and pumpkin pie maniac. I can't get enough of either.

Technically here in Japan I can't get ANY of either...  but that's besides the point...


----------



## BigM555 (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes please!

Oh wait, was I supposed to only pick one?


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 20, 2007)

Naren said:


> Technically here in Japan I can't get ANY of either...  but that's besides the point...



You make it seem like Japan sucks foodwise, does it?


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2007)

Chocolate cake.


----------



## OzzyC (Sep 21, 2007)

The _real_ question, though, goes as such:

Cake or death?

































































(Besides, everyone knows cheesecake pwns the world. )


----------



## Naren (Sep 21, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> You make it seem like Japan sucks foodwise, does it?



Japanese food is my favorite food in the entire world. Foodwise, I wouldn't want to live anywhere else. Tenpura, takoyaki, sushi, sashimi, onabe, sukiyaki, oyakodon, tonkatsu, omuraisu, unagi (unajuu, etc.), okonomiyaki, monja, etc. etc. 

I think Japanese food completely DESTROYS American food. I can't think of a country on Earth that makes food that could compare to Japanese food.

Japanese desserts, however... get crushed by the US. If I had a choice between American food and Japanese food, 9 times out of 10 I'd probably pick Japanese food. But, if I had a choice between American desserts and Japanese desserts, 9 times out of 10 I'd probably pick American desserts. Cookies, pies, cakes, ice cream cakes, puddings, cobblers, streudels, donuts, pastries, ice creams, Little Debbies snacks (oatmeal cream pies), Reeses peanut butter cups, etc. etc.  American sweets are really really good. But the fact that American food in general is incredibly unhealthy is probably one of the reasons the US is so overweight.

In the post you were questioning, I was lamenting the fact that there are no pumpkin pies or key lime pies in Japan (both quite American desserts, key limes being from Key, Florida (the keys), and pumpkins being a stable of the midwest and northeast coast of the US).


----------



## Vince (Sep 21, 2007)

BigM555 said:


> Yes please!
> 
> Oh wait, was I supposed to only pick one?





OzzyC said:


> Cake or death?


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 21, 2007)

It depends on which pie versus which cake. Ice cream cake wins over most pie, but pies like key lime or lemon meringue win over most cakes. I think cheesecake is actually more of a pie (I can't decide whether "cheesepie" sounds delicious or disgusting), but it probably wins over most pies or cakes. Cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory makes me ill, though, because it's just so damn rich. It's just so supersaturated with cheesecakey goodness that my insides can't handle it. My milk allergy probably doesn't help things much, though. 

 @ Eddie Izzard


----------



## arnoroth661 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pie... Pecan, Pumpkin, Cherry, even chocolate pie.


----------



## darren (Sep 21, 2007)

Both. I cannot choose one or the other.


----------



## Alpo (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll have pie with cake on it.


----------



## anonymouspieman (Sep 21, 2007)

Well i guess you know how my vote goes  pie is the only way to go. not to sweet just right. Apple pie with heavy cream or ice cream on it is the best thing i have ever ate in my life. Pie or death


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 24, 2007)

pi


----------



## poisonelvis (Sep 24, 2007)

pie(humble)


----------



## bostjan (Sep 24, 2007)

Pretty much every country (even Germany) has better food than we do here in the USA (I don't like German food much), except Canada.  I've never been to Japan, but my Uncle lived there for about a year and a half, and he said the food was awesome.

As far as dessert, I think USA probably has some of the best stuff, in general, but 9 times out of 10, I'd just go for dark chocolate. Russia has some kick-ass chocolate! But, this is the only country I know of that has key lime pie and pumpkin pie.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 24, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Pretty much every country (even Germany) has better food than we do here in the USA (I don't like German food much), except Canada.



Not in Montreal (the land of restaurants)!


----------



## bostjan (Sep 24, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Not in Montreal (the land of restaurants)!




Well, Quebec is not really the same thing as Canada, now is it?










Okay, so maybe it is... darn French Canadians always proving me wrong.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## neon_black88 (Sep 25, 2007)

In Australia we eat meat pies! 

Is it true that Americans don't eat them. Because if it is im never going to America.


----------



## Naren (Sep 25, 2007)

neon_black88 said:


> In Australia we eat meat pies!
> 
> Is it true that Americans don't eat them. Because if it is im never going to America.



I don't think I've ever personally eaten one before (unless it's something like chicken pot pie), but...

Meat pie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The Natchitoches meat pie is one of the official state foods of the U.S. state of Louisiana.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 25, 2007)

neon_black88 said:


> In Australia we eat meat pies!
> 
> Is it true that Americans don't eat them. Because if it is im never going to America.



If it _is_ anything like a pot pie, then we love them! At least I do


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree that cheesecake is more like pie than an actual cake. I mean, you make it on a pie crust.

I love my ice cream cake, but I love blueberry and apple pie way too much to say that I'm a cake person. I like my apple pie cold and my blueberry pie hot.  Although my mom does make some killer apple cake too. I don't know if it's a "normal" food to make, it's pretty much like carrot cake with apple chunks inside instead of carrots and like 10x better.


----------



## Naren (Sep 25, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> If it _is_ anything like a pot pie, then we love them! At least I do



Oh I love pot pies.  I don't think chicken pot pie is much like a "pie" (since I associate "pie" with sweetness like fruits and fruit-flavors and creams and custards and fudges and so on), but I absolutely love them.

I would kill for a really really high-quality home-made chicken pot pie right now.





And before someone once again attacks me of being "down" on Japanese food, I will once again reemphasize that Japanese food is my favorite food in the world, but that I would just like to eat some of the foods I grew up with once in a while (like chicken pot pie, stroganaugh, peanut butter cup ice cream, veal parmesan, mocha cheesecake, macaroni and cheese, etc.   ). Even though Japanese food may be my favorite in the world, that doesn't mean I don't want other foods as well...



ibzrg1570 said:


> I agree that cheesecake is more like pie than an actual cake. I mean, you make it on a pie crust.
> 
> I love my ice cream cake, but I love blueberry and apple pie way too much to say that I'm a cake person. I like my apple pie cold and my blueberry pie hot.  Although my mom does make some killer apple cake too. I don't know if it's a "normal" food to make, it's pretty much like carrot cake with apple chunks inside instead of carrots and like 10x better.



Hey! Same here too! I like all pies and cakes hot as well as cold, but I prefer apple pie cold (with french vanilla ice cream) and blueberry pie hot. I really like peach cobbler hot with vanilla ice cream on top, cooling it down (but still hot).

Carrot cake is pretty awesome. My mom used to make carrot cake a few times a year and I just love that stuff....


Oh, I'm making myself want to go back to the US, based on desserts alone... and some dinner foods I haven't had in a while..

Well, where I am it's 7:45pm and I haven't eaten since 1:30 this afternoon, so I'm pretty hungry. Getting ready to go out with my girlfriend for dinner.  That'll help get rid of some of this jealousy, lust, and hunger for American desserts and foods. (sigh)


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 25, 2007)

Red Velvet cake and peach pie FTW!  

As for pies in general, I have been making them for years, and it really depends on how good the crust is. I dislike commercial crusts that leave your mouth with a slimy aftertaste. Same with shitty cake icing. It has to be made out of real stuff, like butter creme frosting.

I luvs me a beef potpie! These are easier to make than you'd think.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Sep 25, 2007)

Naren said:


> Oh, I'm making myself want to go back to the US, based on desserts alone... and some dinner foods I haven't had in a while..
> 
> Well, where I am it's 7:45pm and I haven't eaten since 1:30 this afternoon, so I'm pretty hungry. Getting ready to go out with my girlfriend for dinner.  That'll help get rid of some of this jealousy, lust, and hunger for American desserts and foods. (sigh)


Aren't there any American-style restaurants in Japan? You'd think that since we have Japanese restaurants in American you'd have the same situation in Japan.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 25, 2007)

free pie ftw!!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 25, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> Aren't there any American-style restaurants in Japan? You'd think that since we have Japanese restaurants in American you'd have the same situation in Japan.



I ate some Mexican food in Japan once. Wasn't very good, but it was worth the lulz. Tex-Mex has to be my favorite food.


----------



## neon_black88 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (Sep 26, 2007)

Meatpie?


----------



## neon_black88 (Sep 26, 2007)

Man it may not look appatising, but its seriously hard for me to comprehend a world without four n' twenty meat pies available. One of my czech friends came round to my house and I made him try one, and he was like what the fuck is this? Then after his first one he asked for 2nd's then 3rds, they are amazing. I actually saw an news segment on "A Current affairs" about them and how they were trying to make Americans realise the goodness, but they didnt take off. Trying to bring these pies to America was actually a 60 mintute news segmant on australian television, thats how important they are to us.

Yes I am drunk.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 26, 2007)

PIE

bananna! pumpkin! mmm!!!



Also, I have to put in a vote for cheese cake


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 30, 2007)

lo bob...


----------



## Naren (Sep 30, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> Aren't there any American-style restaurants in Japan? You'd think that since we have Japanese restaurants in American you'd have the same situation in Japan.



There's a TGI Fridays in Shibuya. That's the only place I've found in all of Japan with authentic American food. Of course, they don't have key lime pie, pumpkin pie, or really any of the other things I mentioned in my previous post.

But they do have a lot of other great stuff! Good American hamburgers (instead of the fast food crap that I CAN get in Japan), quesadillas, potato boat, buffalo wings, cajun chicken salads, steak, barbequed ribs, popcorn shrimp, peach cobbler, etc.

There are restaurants called "American restaurants" all over Japan. I sometimes get ads for this "New York cuisine" restaurant in my mailbox and I was jokingly telling someone at work that even though it's called "New York cuisine," not one of the things on the menu could be found at a restaurant in New York. Most Japanese people THINK that it's American food, but in actuality it's "Western food made in Japan" (for example, something like omuraisu - which is rice mixed with ketchup, chicken, peas, and so on with an omellete-like egg put on top and then a special sauce on top of that. Japanese people think that this is an American food that came to Japan, but it's actually a "Western-style" food that was made in Japan). I guess I could compare it to the fact that the most popular sushi in the United States is the "California roll" which 99% of Japanese have never had before. Why? Because it's sushi that was made in the United States.

Every time I come in this thread, I get fucking starving.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 1, 2007)

Naren said:


> There's a TGI Fridays in Shibuya. That's the only place I've found in all of Japan with authentic American food. Of course, they don't have key lime pie, pumpkin pie, or really any of the other things I mentioned in my previous post.
> 
> But they do have a lot of other great stuff! Good American hamburgers (instead of the fast food crap that I CAN get in Japan), quesadillas, potato boat, buffalo wings, cajun chicken salads, steak, barbequed ribs, popcorn shrimp, peach cobbler, etc.
> 
> ...



One of the local Chinese buffets added a HOT DOG ROLL  to their sushi bar, for the American(lack of) taste. The sign over it said,"See!? No row(sic) fish! Hot dog roll for American!"


----------



## Groff (Oct 1, 2007)

SOE777 said:


> Ice cream cake ftw



While I WILL agree with that.

...I prefer pie.

Fresh huckleberry pie = mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Naren (Oct 1, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> One of the local Chinese buffets added a HOT DOG ROLL  to their sushi bar, for the American(lack of) taste. The sign over it said,"See!? No row(sic) fish! Hot dog roll for American!"



 Wow. That sounds absolutely nasty. It's like an American-Chinese-Japanese-monstrosity thing.

The "American" food in Japan is made to Japanese sensibilities, so it's obviously a lot healthier than real American food and it usually has really complicated presentation and so on. I actually really like Japanese-style Western food. It tastes really good. But when I refer to it, I call it "modern Japanese Western-style food" or some other complicated stuff like that. A Japanese is like, "What do you mean? You mean that isn't American food?" "NO! I mean, think about it!" 

I love me some good Chinese buffets. They're damn cheap and they taste good. It's when they start putting things that aren't Chinese on their buffet when they start seriously screwing things up. It won't taste good and it seems like an insult to whatever country's cuisine they're stealing.


----------



## neon_black88 (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Naren (Oct 2, 2007)

neon_black88 said:


>



I dunno. It might taste good, but both of the pictures you've posted in this thread don't look very good, especially that nasty looking one with the ketchup on it. That one made me feel a little ill.

If it was like chicken pot pie or some of the meat pies they have in North America and Europe, it might taste pretty good, but it just doesn't look appetizing at all. 

The above picture looks a lot better than the one with ketchup on it, though.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 2, 2007)

^^Unless you're buying from a bakery or butcher that makes their pies themselves, odds are a so-called "meat" pie will consist mostly of gristle and horse foreskin. Still, when in doubt, add more tomato sauce, I guess.


----------



## Naren (Oct 2, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> ^^Unless you're buying from a bakery or butcher that makes their pies themselves, odds are a so-called "meat" pie will consist mostly of gristle and horse foreskin. Still, when in doubt, add more tomato sauce, I guess.



GRISTLE AND HORSE FORESKIN!?!?!  Fuck that! No wonder it's never been successful outside of Australia. Geez. I love regular horesemeat, but I would never eat horse _foreskin_. And GRISTLE?! That's the part of the meat you always throw away. The part my step-father, brother, and mother would leave and throw in the trash when eating meat (myself included).

Damn... What's the appeal?!  Before I heard your description, I was assuming it probably tasted good but just looked nasty, considering neon black's raving about it...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 2, 2007)

lol, naren is disgusted.


----------



## Naren (Oct 2, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> lol, naren is disgusted.



Yeah. With you, ya punk.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 2, 2007)

Naren said:


> GRISTLE AND HORSE FORESKIN!?!?!  Fuck that! No wonder it's never been successful outside of Australia. Geez. I love regular horesemeat, but I would never eat horse _foreskin_. And GRISTLE?! That's the part of the meat you always throw away. The part my step-father, brother, and mother would leave and throw in the trash when eating meat (myself included).
> 
> Damn... What's the appeal?!  Before I heard your description, I was assuming it probably tasted good but just looked nasty, considering neon black's raving about it...



Hahah, it's not that we ENJOY eating filth like that, but mass-produced meat pies that supposedly contain "beef" are at their best beef scraps/offcuts and at their worst contain face/genital meat from any number of non-bovine creatures such as rabbit, camel, buffalo and whatever else might be fequenting the slaughterhouse at the time.

Like I said, if you know that it's been legitimately prepared with quality meat then there's no issue, but it's a bit of a crapshoot with the mass-produced stuff. The contents of meat pies almost enter urban legend terrirtoy so people are willing to bite the bullet and eat them anyway, I guess, but I try to stay away. When I know that they're prepared with decent meat, though, I don't hesistate, because they're quite good. Even some of the more odd varieties (pork and plum, anyone?) are worthwhile, but I'm partial to pepper steak and mushroom myself.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 2, 2007)

Naren said:


> Yeah. With you, ya punk.



What's the most disgusting thing I've ever done (that you would know about)?


----------



## Naren (Oct 3, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> Hahah, it's not that we ENJOY eating filth like that, but mass-produced meat pies that supposedly contain "beef" are at their best beef scraps/offcuts and at their worst contain face/genital meat from any number of non-bovine creatures such as rabbit, camel, buffalo and whatever else might be fequenting the slaughterhouse at the time.
> 
> Like I said, if you know that it's been legitimately prepared with quality meat then there's no issue, but it's a bit of a crapshoot with the mass-produced stuff. The contents of meat pies almost enter urban legend terrirtoy so people are willing to bite the bullet and eat them anyway, I guess, but I try to stay away. When I know that they're prepared with decent meat, though, I don't hesistate, because they're quite good. Even some of the more odd varieties (pork and plum, anyone?) are worthwhile, but I'm partial to pepper steak and mushroom myself.



Alright. So, the ones made at bakeries, restaurants, and meat shops are actually really good, but the ones that are mass produced are nasty things utilizing all the thrown away meat crap that they couldn't use anywhere else. I wouldn't go out of my way to try one, but if I was in Australia and had a chance to eat one of the decent ones, I guess I'd try it.

But those pictures neon black posted seriously looked unappetizing. I'm assuming those are the mass-produced ones, considering how processed and machine-made they looked.



Lucky Seven said:


> What's the most disgusting thing I've ever done (that you would know about)?



You know I can't talk about any of those things on a forum like this!  Although you seem to feel comfortable about talking about them in the 100k Reply thread.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 3, 2007)

Naren said:


> You know I can't talk about any of those things on a forum like this!  Although you seem to feel comfortable about talking about them in the 100k Reply thread.



Making fun of pedophiles and posting anime screencaps is wrong? (I'm not D-EJ915 ya know)


Anime-Pie Diner - please enter! lulz


----------



## Naren (Oct 3, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> Making fun of pedophiles and posting anime screencaps is wrong? (I'm not D-EJ915 ya know)
> 
> 
> Anime-Pie Diner - please enter! lulz



Yes, it is wrong. And both you and D-EJ915 will suffer for eternity for it!!!

I'm not even going to click on that link, y'know? I happen to like a lot of animation, both American and Japanese, but I generally dislike the kind of fans it tends to attract mainly in the US and the maniac crazy fans in Japan (the average everyday normal people who like specific animations in Japan are normal).

No more pedophilia, okay? And that goes for both you and D-EJ915!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 3, 2007)

What did I ever post that was promoting pedophilia? Why do you think I'm a pedophile?!?!?!?


----------



## Naren (Oct 3, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> What did I ever post that was promoting pedophilia? Why do you think I'm a pedophile?!?!?!?



Well, for example, that one pic.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 3, 2007)

It was probably making fun of pedophiles, I don't have anything bad on my photobucket. 

To keep this on topic, has anyone else had birthday pie instead of the traditional birthday cake?


----------



## Naren (Oct 3, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> It was probably making fun of pedophiles, I don't have anything bad on my photobucket.
> 
> To keep this on topic, has anyone else had birthday pie instead of the traditional birthday cake?



You know what you did. 

Yeah, I have... I've had birthday cheesecake too and Death-by-chocolate for my birthday and mocha double chocolate cheesecake for my birthday and rasperry double fudge cake and key lime pie for my birthday. Good stuff.  Giving me a sugar overdose just thinking about it.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 3, 2007)

Naren said:


> You know what you did.



No, I don't. Seriously, what did I do? I think you're confusing me with Jeff.


----------



## Naren (Oct 3, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> No, I don't. Seriously, what did I do? I think you're confusing me with Jeff.



That can be easy to do, considering... YOU HAVE THE SAME DAMN AVATAR!!!!!!! 

Nah... but you know what you did.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Naren (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 3, 2007)

¯&#969;¯


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> That can be easy to do, considering... YOU HAVE THE SAME DAMN AVATAR!!!!!!!
> 
> Nah... but you know what you did.


naren you are blind as a dumb piece of shit, naren you read my thread? The only thing they are good for is food on my plate.


----------



## Naren (Oct 4, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> naren you are blind as a dumb piece of shit, naren you read my thread? The only thing they are good for is food on my plate.



I'm not blind. I didn't want to go into that thread and be like "And 12 year old girls aren't children?" or "But it's okay if they're just animated?" If you're trying to say that you aren't having sex with children, yeah, I know you aren't. But with all the comments you make about all your friends being 13 and 14 year old girls or about "loli," it justifies me making sarcastic comments (just like everyone else does).

I knew that your thread was just going to get closed anyway - just like it did.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 4, 2007)

= Me in RL




= Naren in RL




= D-EJ915 in RL

Pizza is common on birthdays and Pizza = Pie.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 4, 2007)

^


----------



## Naren (Oct 4, 2007)

Wah. So DEJ915 and Lucky Seven are human males with animated female heads in real life and I'm an effeminate German guy who dresses in junior high school girl clothing and is actually named Brandon? 

[action=Naren]looks down at his "Unearth" t-shirt, black jean shorts, and Vans shoes and wonders why "real life" on the internet is different from "real life" in real life.[/action]


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 4, 2007)

= animated female head?


----------



## Naren (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah, yeah... Well, kinda animated... but not female... like one of those Haruhi animations mixed with real life and with a 100% animated pie.

You should be an animator.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 4, 2007)

naren should have stopped when he was ahead


----------



## Vince (Oct 6, 2007)

Naren said:


> Ah, yeah... Well, kinda animated... but not female... like one of those Haruhi animations mixed with real life and with a 100% animated pie.



If you can find a woman with an "animated pie".... my friend, I reckon you've found yourself a keeper


----------



## Naren (Oct 6, 2007)

Vince said:


> If you can find a woman with an "animated pie".... my friend, I reckon you've found yourself a keeper



 Indeedy do. Unfortunately, this is a man (Lucky Seven) with an "animated pie." And I don't swing both ways.


----------



## DPooch (Oct 6, 2007)

okay.. hah

i dont have an animated head D:

but id have to go with cake ftw.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 8, 2007)

Naren said:


> I don't swing both ways.



So you only like men?


----------



## playstopause (Oct 8, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> So you only like men?



Ouch. Gotta love a post like that in a "Cake or pie" thread.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 8, 2007)

We just got back from a Scottish pub locally where meaty rich pies abound. We had Scottish pie, Bridies, and good o'l shepard's pie. All were exceptionally yummy , and not a speck of horse foreskin!


----------



## Naren (Oct 8, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> So you only like men?



You'd know better than anyone, honey.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 8, 2007)

Naren said:


> You'd know better than anyone, honey.



I'd know YOUR sexual preference better than you? Man, you really must be sexually confused!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 8, 2007)

I know kyle's sexual preference 

btw pie rules, I got some panties with some pumpkin pie on them =3



[action=D-EJ915]notes that they are actually boxers[/action]


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh god. If this thread were a pie, I would definitely not eat it.


----------

